# Trying to compile jack2



## egelor (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello there,

I'm trying to compile jack2. When *I* do `./waf configure` *I* get the following error:

```
Checking for header samplerate.h         : not found
```
As *I* try to locate the header file is inside my /usr/local/include folder. *I* try to link the file but *I* don't know where to link it. *P*lease help me to install jack2. *T*hank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2012)

Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

audio/jack


----------



## egelor (Jun 8, 2012)

*Y*es, *I* got the jack installed. But as *I* want to use the Netjack which is supported only in jack2 *I* had to manually build the package. I downloaded the package jack-1..9.8
[CMD="./waf configure"][/CMD] gives me http://pastebin.com/RUikCmbL

*A*bout thesamplerate.h and sndfile.h
`sudo ln -s /usr/local/include/samplerate.h /usr/include`
*S*ame with sndfile.h. Two more errors, libfreebob and libffado. *D*ownload*ed* them and [CMD=""]deb2targz[/CMD]
Need to link them right.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2012)

In that case, create your own port for it. The port will take care of the location of header files and libraries.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------

